# Our Crate Training Schedule



## SkyBreeze (Dec 16, 2010)

7.30 Wake up, remove from crate, toilet, playtime and feeding
9.00 Place in crate, I go to work
12.00 Remove from crate, toilet, playtime and feeding
1.00 Place back in crate, go to work
5.00 Remove from crate, toilet playtime and feeding
8.00 Feed supper (Sky is still out of the crate with us in living room)
10.30/11 Put in crate - Bed time!

This is the main body of Sky's schedule and is the minimum amount of time she receives from us; what I would consider worst case scenario. Reason being is that my girlfriend is a student and works part time so she is in alot of the time between the above solid schedule. Therefore she is usually out in the living room with either of us more than the above.

Is the above okay or should we place her in the crate more/less?

She is currently 11 weeks old and will begin her walks tomorrow - they will be added between the morning wake up and when I return to work as a minimum.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks kind of similar to my GSD's schedule. I think the time in between the potty breaks may be too long.

Here's my schedule:

*6:30AM-* Release from crate, take her outside for Potty break, give the command "Go Pee". after success then lots of praise and a treat. Return her to crate and feed her inside crate, after 10-15mins food still there i remove it.

*10AM-*  Release from crate and take her outside to go potty, once again lots of praise after success. If nothing then back to crate and try again every 15mins.

*2PM-*  Release from crate and take her for an hour walk/some fetch. Come back home and into the crate, feed her in crate.

*4PM- *Release from crate for potty break, lots of praise.

*6PM-*  Release from crate, Take her for second walk/fetch then back into crate.

*8PM-*  Feed her in crate.

*9PM- *Release her for potty break then back into crate

*10-12pm-*  Release for potty break then back into crate for the Night.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Not sure where these strict crate schedules are coming from. The crate should only be used as a safe place for a pup when you are not able to supervise their activities which normally means work, sleep, other errands, etc. Other times you should be with the pup playing, training, bonding etc. There is no ideal time limit. Probably less is more in this case but thats hard to come by with our schedules. If there are no accidents (chewing, potty accidents, etc) in the house because the pup is supervised or in a crate, I'd call that successful crate training.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

People, this is not rocket science and these strict schedules do not allow for any flexibility for your dog's needs.


----------

